# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Activer /dsactiver un champ

## smthg.bzr

Bonjour  tous!

Je travaille actuellement sur un formulaire de demandes de services dans lequel l'utilisateur doit remplir un champ de date/heure concernant ses disponibilits. 
Le truc c'est que je voudrais qu'en cochant une case "Toujours disponible", le champ de date ne soit plus accessible, qu'il se grise ou se masque m'importe peu. 

J'ai bien trouv des ressources  ce sujet sur InfoPath 2003 mais je ne parviens pas  adapter la mthode  2010, et mes recherches dans ce forum se sont montres infructueuses. Dsol si la question a dj t pose  ::|: 

Bonne journe et merci pour votre attention!

Renaud

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Pour cela, il faut suivre les tapes suivantes:
Se placer sur le champ de date que vous voulez masquer,Cliquer sur grer les rgles (disponible dans le menu accueil),Cliquer sur "Nouveau" puis sur "Mise en forme",Cliquer sur "Aucune" dans la partie "Conditon",Et slectionner votre condition pour dsactiver le champ date (votre champ cas  cocher est gal  1 ou VRAI selon votre cas),Puis cocher "Masquer" ou "Dsactiver" dans le type de mise en forme.Contactez moi si vous n'y arrivez pas.
Cordialement.
Rmi

----------


## smthg.bzr

Wahou mme pas une demi heure pour avoir rponse... Chapeau!

Votre mthode fonctionne  merveille, et je sens que cela va m'ouvrir quelques portes bien utiles!

Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------

